# Intel K Prozessor übertakten per Software

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Core i Prozessor mit dem Kürzel "k" am Ende. Wie kann ich den Prozessor im Betrieb übertakten?

G. Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., wäre es nicht gescheiter eine CPU zu verwenden die deinen Leistungsansprüchen gerecht wird ohne sie übertakten zu müssen?

Ich würde vom übertakten eher abraten - übertakten schafft meist mehr Probleme als nutzen  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm.., wäre es nicht gescheiter eine CPU zu verwenden die deinen Leistungsansprüchen gerecht wird ohne sie übertakten zu müssen?
> 
> Ich würde vom übertakten eher abraten - übertakten schafft meist mehr Probleme als nutzen 

 

Hallo,

da Intel die Dinger explizit dafür verkauft...

Unter Windows läuft es ohne Probleme solange man es nicht übertreibt bei ca. 4,5GHz

----------

## doedel

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> da Intel die Dinger explizit dafür verkauft...
> 
> Unter Windows läuft es ohne Probleme solange man es nicht übertreibt bei ca. 4,5GHz

 

Die werden nicht direkt als Overclocking-fähig verkauft, sondern haben einen frei einstellbaren Multiplikator, das ist der feine Unterschied, der Intel vor Mord-Drohungen schützt, wenn die Teile in Rauch aufgehen - "Tja, nur frei Einstellbar - nicht zum Overclocking gemacht".

Meine Freundin hat einen i7-k, der läuft seit über einem Jahr auf ~4,2Ghz, mit billigst-no-name Kühlkörper und Lüfter drauf, bisher komplett ohne Probleme. 

Leider kann ich dir direkt nicht weiterhelfen - sie hat Windows drauf.

----------

## franzf

Das Übertakten läuft über den Multiplikator. Im BIOS kannst du für die verschiedenen Lasten (1 Kern, alle Kerne, ...) den Multi setzen. Basistakt sollte bei 100MHz liegen. Ein Multi von 45 bringt dann 4,5GHz. Verstellen von Basistakt beeinflusst dann auch andere Sachen wie SATA-Controller, Grafik, ... also besser bleiben lassen (wg. Übertragungsproblemen zur Festplatte, wenn du es übertreibst und der Gleichen).

Mit cpufreq sollte die CPU dann auch im IDLE weiterhin bei 1,6GHz laufen, und entsprechend deiner Vorgaben geht er unter Last eben höher, als die Standard 3,4/3,8GHz. Dauerhaft würde ich nicht auf 4,5GHz laufen lassen, brauchst du einfach nicht für normales Web/Office/...

----------

## tazinblack

Sei bitte so gut und sag uns Bescheid, wenn der Multiplikator zu hoch war  :Smile: 

IBM schaffts bei den Powerprozessoren immerhin auf bis zu 5 GHz im standard Dauerbetrieb.

Bekommst Du denn die CPU überhaupt ausgelastet?

----------

